# Close one



## bubforever (Jun 9, 2007)

The other day i brought my orchid outside and put it on a bunch of flowers that have tons of bees on them everyday. Well he's usually caught them right away, then i bring him inside as he eats. But that day he decided it would be a good time to test his wings and flew into an oak tree about 20 feet off the ground. Luckly for me i manged to get him down after a few minutes.... he's not goin outside again. Silly sheldon. :wink:


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 9, 2007)

lol oh man, at least you were able to catch him again. As a non native species he'd have been a nifty dinner for whatever found him, poor little guy.


----------



## HempKnight (Jun 9, 2007)

I wonder if exotic insects taste better to native animals then just regular insects. I would imagine they would.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 9, 2007)

But they are all part of the same family really, what would be the difference between a plain old grass hopper and any other phasmid or mantid? :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 9, 2007)

How did you get it from 20 feet off the ground? Climbing?


----------



## Rick (Jun 9, 2007)

You didn't know males would fly away? Surprised it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## HempKnight (Jun 9, 2007)

Well turkey and chicken taste different. They are both birds. I mean if all birds tasted the same I would just kill some crows in my front yard and have dinner. That sounds really red neck but I’m not :wink:


----------



## bubforever (Jun 10, 2007)

> You didn't know males would fly away? Surprised it hasn't happened yet.


no i knew he just really hadn't done it much every time i handled him. And the other times i took him outside and put him on the flowers he didn't fly away. I should have seen it coming though.


----------



## bubforever (Jun 10, 2007)

> How did you get it from 20 feet off the ground? Climbing?


I climbed up and got as close to the mantis as possible then coaxed him into our pool skimmer.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 11, 2007)

LOL, I caught one last year that was flying underneath a light kinda the same way. I stood on top of a golf cart, and tried to coax him into a cup. I finally got him too.


----------



## athicks (Jun 16, 2007)

Lucky to retrive him! Good job!


----------

